# Nick Cave, anybody?



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Been getting a lot of spins out of his new CD, Push The Sky Away.

Out of my own peculiar contrariness, I'd skipped the Grinderman albums, and the last bit of ol' Nick I heard was Dig, Lazarus, Dig, which was exceptional, to my ears. This is more downbeat, ballad-flavoured, nary a single fast song in sight, or sound. He ticks a lot of 'rawk-star' boxes, of course, and plays to type in a similar - though less theatrical - way to Tom Waits. There's an authentic heartbeat to this record. Some songs sound old as the hills, one of them could be sung without alteration by Johnny Cash, at any stage of his career.

Nothing too strange on it, either, in that pretentious way that rockers often have in thinking that their every electronic fart is sombre and needed by the masses... :tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Nick Cave is my favourite songwriter. I like the new album, especially Higgs Boson Blues and Jubilee Street. I can't decide if I prefer it to Dig Lazarus Dig or not though.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

My reaction to everything after The Birthday Party ranges from ambivalence to antipathy. Tom Waits for theatre majors, who needs it. But those handful of Birthday Party records are some of the best dirty self-flagellating two-seconds-away-from-falling-apart rock ever produced. There's this assumption Cave "matured" or "evolved" because that's the standard narrative, but no... Even The Birthday Party's blues stuff hits harder than his solo work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I couldn't get into his book, but have been battered into submission by his soundtrack work by my son who adores him.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think Nick Cave is great - even brilliant - but yeah, a bit too "downbeat" (read: depressing) for my own taste.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not so keen on the duet with kylie thou


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Haven't got around to listening to the new album yet, but man, do I love Nick Cave. Easily the best thing to come out of this country.


----------

